# Chili rasboras 5 gallon



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

How many could I get away with in a planted 5.5 gallon? Other livestock would include small snails/nerites and maybe a small colony of neos.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

If you are going to have snails and some neo shrimps, I would not put anything else with them. If you were just doing the snails, maybe 5 chili's at most. They are a schooling fish and it's not recommended to keep them in groups smaller than that. But with a 5 gallon your options are very limited. If you haven't purchased the tank yet, consider getting a 10 gallon as then you would have room for some neo shrimp and 5-8 chili's. Remember, that with fish and shrimp in same tank, it's hit and miss. At best they will live together ok, and maybe just eat the baby shrimp. At worst they will attack the adult shrimp too.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I have Chili rasboras myself as well, and as small, and innocent as they seem i'm not sure if i would put them in with shrimp if your looking for the shrimp to build in #'s as they will go for baby shrimps, other then that part they'll be fine with adult shrimp. Neat little fish


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually the shrimp would be there specifically to provide a little bit of food for them.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone else care to comment? Preferably someone who has kept them?


----------



## Minor Threat (Oct 6, 2012)

I've kept/keep chilis and shrimp. Honestly, I think you'll be able to keep 10 in a moderate/heavily planted tank with adequate filtration. Their biological footprint is so small that about 4-5 of them would equal 1 neon tetra. You can keep them with shrimp and it should be no problem.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have 12 exclamation mark rasboras with about 8 cpd's and 4 scarlet badis Ina 12g with shrimp. And they all along fine. The badis would eat baby shrimp but no one bothers the adults


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Snails and shrimp have almost no bioload. I'd do 10-12 rasboras.


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

I do not have Chilis, but an planning on stocking my 10 gallon with them and RCS once it is ready. I have read some people have seen them hunt tiny shrimplets, but as long as you don't mind they are fine with shrimp!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm keeping 11 in a halfmoon 10g along with various nerites and neos. This is a deep tank relative to its size - probably similar to yours in horizontal dimensions - but the chilis stay in the top third, so I think you could keep that many comfortably as long as you have adequate filtration.

My impression is that the snails are responsible for the lion's share of the bioload.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I plan to keep 12. As for other livestock I guess maybe just an amano shrimp or two for algae control. 

Also, the 5.5 has no lid. Are boraras jumpers? If they are I can always cut some glass to size.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've heard they are jumpers. I haven't kept them myself, but i've been thinking about putting some in my mini m.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Chillis do best in smaller tanks as deep tanks with larger mates can spook them. A 5G can comfortably fit 10-12. These guys are smaller than any Neocaridina species (as far as I know). I would watch for flow though - most filters output near the top and thats where they typically congregate from my experience. 

Like most rasboras, they do jump (although probably less successful at it).

Although I;m sure these guys love crustaceans like many fish, none but your smallest baby Neocaridina are at any danger (even then very small imo) of being preyed on by these guys. Compatibility with Neocaridina isn't a legitimate concern, imo.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I have about a dozen in a heavily planted Evolve 8 which holds just about 5 gallons of water. It includes 2 Otos and a colony of RCS. It's been going since September, and everyone's fine. I'm not overrun with RCS, but the population is definately bigger now than it was when it started, so some are making it to adult hood.


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

koiboi said:


> I have about a dozen in a heavily planted Evolve 8 which holds just about 5 gallons of water. It includes 2 Otos and a colony of RCS. It's been going since September, and everyone's fine. I'm not overrun with RCS, but the population is definately bigger now than it was when it started, so some are making it to adult hood.


I'd be keeping low grades neos in it so I don't mind if most of the babies get eaten, so long as some survive to continue the generation. Have they colored up fine? No excess sparring between males?


----------

